# we have baby oebts.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So this morning I was syphoning up the poop out of the marina box where
my OEBT and Crystal White bee females are residing. I noticed something
stuck on the front and yes it was a baby shrimp...I found 3 of them so
far but Mamma still has eggs so I guess these were the first to get kicked
out the nest, the others must need more time 

To hard to tell what it is right now...will keep you all posted.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Interesting cross indeed!!
How do u manage to select OEBT and CWB?

Show us some pics later!!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

didn't they were in the same tank. It may be oebt x oebt, or oebt x royal blue tiger, or oebt x cwb. I had all 3 males in the tank. My CWB female is also
berried and I don't know who is the daddy of her babies. So it will be interesting to see what comes out of the pot.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so far I have seen 5 of them on the sides of the box...she's still got some left inside yet.
The ones I saw yesterday seem to be exploring more so they look strong.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so I managed to find a couple of the babies on the glass and took this shot
its not all that clear (they are very small and hard to photograph) but it looks
like they are almost all white. I don't think they are OEBT blondes as they don't seem to have any stripes.

I am leaning towards OEBT x CWB for the hybrid cross.


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

I tend to agree with your thinking however the top baby looks like it might have some stripes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

actually I believe Iv figured it out now. Yes I think that one may have stripes
the others are my CWBs...noticed Mamma kicking off some babies yesterday
and I have more than I saw the other day, so these must be her Crystal White Bee babies....

She's still got more on her, so far Ive counted around 10 of them. I think my
OEBT gal dropped a lot of her eggs and only a few actually hatched, so the bigger ones are hers and they might be tigers, hard to tell at this stage...so tiny and the camera just can't pick them up.

The Crystal white bee babies are sooo white they stand out against the moss
once she's done dropping them I will put some soil in the box so I can get a 
better shot of the whites against the dark soil.


----------

